

[video] Introducing Backtastic - cincijs August - cdmwebs
http://blog.cincijs.com/post/26566206490/july-backtastic-and-a-new-location

======
jambo
CinciJS has hosted a couple great talks on backbone recently. Here's the other
backbone talk, on performance, from our August meeting:
[http://blog.cincijs.com/post/28877033821/august-backbone-
per...](http://blog.cincijs.com/post/28877033821/august-backbone-performance)

Sadly the audio didn't come out great on this one, but the talk was
interesting, and the gem is worth checking out
<https://github.com/gaslight/backtastic>

